# Paramedic to BSN



## LucidResq (Apr 16, 2008)

So right now I'm about to transfer to a University as a pre-nursing major. I have been planning on getting my BSN. My eventual goal is to be a flight nurse, and then a nurse practitioner. 

However, I'm starting to think about getting my paramedic first instead, so I can gain some field experience (great for the flight nursing, would help pay for school, etc). 

I found a program that seems awesome. Here's the description:

_The Paramedic to BSN track allows the paramedic who has graduated from an accredited program to complete their BSN and have the option of completing their MS in a seamless track. The applicant must have completed the necessary prerequisite courses prior to starting the program. The Accelerated Option offers students an intense, challenging approach that enables students to complete the Masters of Science with a Major in Nursing degree and along the way complete their BSN, sit for the NCLEX examination for licensure, and graduate with an Acute Care Nurse Practitioner or MS track of their choice in three years._

Any thoughts? Is it a bad idea to put my BSN on pause to become a paramedic first? I'm pretty confident that I won't abandon my nursing plans.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 16, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> So right now I'm about to transfer to a University as a pre-nursing major. I have been planning on getting my BSN. My eventual goal is to be a flight nurse, and then a nurse practitioner.
> 
> However, I'm starting to think about getting my paramedic first instead, so I can gain some field experience (great for the flight nursing, would help pay for school, etc).
> 
> ...



Lucid,

This is what I have been debating for months now!  I got my EMT and another guy in my class had this whole plan to go from EMT>Medic>LPN>RN.  I was gonna go with it, but decided to just go the traditional way and get my BSN through Arizona State.  It is a tough decision, because I want to be a flight nurse as well, but again, the experience as a medic would be great.  I think you would benefit from getting your medic first.  But most companies want a medic to be on the ground for 3+ years before even considering the air.  Nursing is even more- ER/ICU/PICU experience which is about 5-7 years experience.

Would you just get your paramedic?  or actually work before starting your nursing?

At this point, your guess is as good as mine but I hope I gave you a little something to ponder...


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 16, 2008)

If nursing is your goal, I would not delay obtaining your BSN degree.  Once you obtain your BSN, you will still have almost 5 years of experience to get as a nurse to qualify for a Flight RN position.  Work experience as a Paramedic will not replace the years needed as an RN in an ICU and/or ED.  Our Flight Paramedics who complete their RN must still get at least 3 - 5 years working in the hospital as an RN before they can apply for the Flight RN position.  Our agency may accept 3 yrs as an RN in the ICU if they have 8 years experience as a Paramedic, 5 of which on Flight.  But, that is only for promoting from within.

Working as an RN, you may work 3 - 12 hour shifts per week which will give you plenty of time to get your EMT-P cert.  Paramedic school will also be much easier even a little remedial since you will have several sciences and experience working codes, starting IVs and assessing patients even if it is in a different environment.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2008)

What Vent says sound similiar to what I am hearing from Flight Medics/Nurses around here.

Around here one could take some of the necessary nurse courses while getting the medic IF one was taking the medic at a community college with both a nursing program and medic program. This is probably what I would do personally.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 16, 2008)

As a student of a ACNP and being a RN, BSN, Paramedic and Flight Nurse, I will inform you that getting your Paramedic will be a waste of time. The program sounds great except for a few things. 

Nursing experience. Before entering most graduate nursing degree programs, especially those of the specialized area such acute care, one should have several years experience as a critical care nurse. Usually most require CCRN or equivalency, usually at least 5000 hours of clinical experience. *Paramedic experience does not usually count* and is not the same. As well, most flight services does NOT use NP's. The costs of salaries, and really unless for SCT which most now use ground or fixed wing, is not justified. The short time and again scope of practice of the NP is not going to be much difference than the RN or the Paramedic in the flight area. 

ACNP is more geared yo the ICU/CCU setting; working along a cardiologist, pulmonologist, very little to no diversion of critical transport. Performing H & P's, making rounds and follow up for the specialist. Yes, they may be used in some areas, but again costs restraint of paying a flight nurse a 6 figure salary. As well, by the time most achieve that level prefer not to be in a field setting. Although, we may think it is "neat and cool" in reality, flight and EMS is sometimes as being a lowered profession in the eyes of medical professionals.

Like Vent described, most obtain their Paramedic after they become a flight nurse, and that is usually because it is required and considered a formality not because they believe it will enhance or will qualify them better. Although, I totally disagree, this is the common opinion among most and even the administration of many flight programs. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## seanm028 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Lucid,
> 
> This is what I have been debating for months now!  I got my EMT and another guy in my class had this whole plan to go from EMT>Medic>LPN>RN.  I was gonna go with it, but decided to just go the traditional way and get my BSN through Arizona State.  It is a tough decision, because I want to be a flight nurse as well, but again, the experience as a medic would be great.  I think you would benefit from getting your medic first.  But most companies want a medic to be on the ground for 3+ years before even considering the air.  Nursing is even more- ER/ICU/PICU experience which is about 5-7 years experience.
> 
> ...



A quick off-topic question, but Jeremy where were you going to get your EMT-P cert?  Every paramedic school I found out here accepts only firefighters.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 17, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> A quick off-topic question, but Jeremy where were you going to get your EMT-P cert?  Every paramedic school I found out here accepts only firefighters.



Same place I got my EMT Cert.  It's called DC MedPrep here in Phoenix.  It's a small private company that specializes in EMS courses, but they hope to expand to fire science as well.  They offered an 8-week EMT course that I took.  The medic course was 11-12 months accellerated as well.

Where did you take your Basic course at?


----------



## seanm028 (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Where did you take your Basic course at?



Paradise Valley Community College.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 17, 2008)

A word of hint from those that are working or already in a program. As Vent described in a post earlier on one of the forums, you probably will not see accelerated or I believe her statement was Excelsior College type students in most progressive ICU/CCU settings. 

Sorry folks, nothing beats traditional learning of how and why it is done. Short cuts will only help you for a brief time. Just because one has a RN license does not mean Carte Blanche. Even the Boards of Nursing can refuse you a state license, even if you passed the RN boards. Each state has a Board of Nursing, that credentials each and every person. As well, in specialized areas such as a progressive ICU and CCU one is expected to have completed physics, statistics, advanced chemistry and A &P, etc.. It is not uncommon for the care giver to have a masters degree. Even my Chief Flight Nurse has a PhD. 

Yes, it might take a little longer, but please understand in the long run, it will pay off. Only in EMS we try to abbreviate and take so many short cuts and we can tell what that has provided us.. incompetent and those that lack the full understanding of patient and clinical care. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 17, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> Paradise Valley Community College.




Hey,  whatever works works....


----------



## Orionthehunter (Apr 25, 2017)

The discussion from YEARS ago was about becoming a flight nurse..... I'm wondering how @LucidResq and @Jeremy89 are doing now. What did you ultimately decide to do and why?


----------



## Summit (Apr 25, 2017)

A reasonable necrobump...

I wonder what happened to Lucid?
I wonder where VM ended up?
Rid I just sent my best to.


----------



## CALEMT (Apr 26, 2017)

Summit said:


> A reasonable necrobump...



Reasonable? This thread was ancient history left in the bowels of EMTLIFE never to be seen again until this explorer/hero dug deep, deep, deep into the caverns to resurrect this marvelous 10 post thread. Does he/she get an award for accomplishing such a feat?


----------



## Summit (Apr 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Reasonable? This thread was ancient history left in the bowels of EMTLIFE never to be seen again until this explorer/hero dug deep, deep, deep into the caverns to resurrect this marvelous 10 post thread. Does he/she get an award for accomplishing such a feat?



Yes.. the award is this nifty necro lantern:


----------

